# Those feeding Merrick (grain free)



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

We've switched Hans to Merrick (after trying a couple of foods, then going back to RC which he finally refused to eat). Thriving on it and loves it. We are feeding the Real Texas Beef + Sweet Potato variety.

I just want to make sure I'm calculating the amount of food correctly. He is somewhere between 35-40 lbs right now. It says on the bag that for a target weight of 40 lbs you feed 2 cups/day and increase by 25% for a puppy. Which would give us 2.5 cups a day and that's basically what he eats, maybe 3 if starving.

Or am I supposed to look at his FINAL target weight and use that? Seems weird to me because he'd never eat that much food at this stage.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

How old is he?


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

He will be 17 weeks in a couple of days.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

According to the website I looked at (chewy) its the goal weight you have to look at. So say Hans' future adult weight was 70lbs, you would feed 3 1/2 cups per day. Its approximate, so you can adjust it. So if you take out the half a cup, you would feed 1.5 cups per meal twice per day= 3 cups. It does seem like a lot of food. Is he still on three feedings per day? Or have you switched to two per day?


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

OK, you're right that does seem like a lot of food. Especially because his goal weight would be more than 70 lbs based on his parents' size and what he is expected to grow to according to the breeder (more like 80-85 lbs). 

I've switched to 2/day because he is going from 2 puppy visits/day while we are at work to one longer walk in the middle of the day in a couple of weeks so I am getting him used to eating twice rather than 3x.


----------

